# Which console(s) do you own?



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

A little curious to see what the spread of console ownership amongst urban's gaming crew is...


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2009)

Wii and XBox (old one). We also have a PS2 in the flat, but it's not mine, and my daughter has a PSP.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2009)

1 x Playstation 1 (just for Kula World)
1 x Xbox 1 (chipped for Media Center)
2 x Xbox 360 ( 1 flashed 1 not)
1 X Wii (softmodded)
4 x DS's all with R4's
1 x SNES

+

4 x PC's
1 x Laptop
1 x Mame Table


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

None


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2009)

just a PS2, it's actually the only console I have ever owned, I did play a mate's atari in the early 90s, and then nothing until about 5 years ago. Will get a PS3 eventually, when they start dropping the prices


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2009)

PS2 and a Game Cube


----------



## Kanda (Mar 24, 2009)

Yay! A Poll I can check all options!!


----------



## starfish (Mar 24, 2009)

Playstations 2 & 3 & think ive still got the original in a cupboard somewhere.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 24, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Yay! A Poll I can check all options!!



I hate you  

Boy has Xbox 360 and DS. We share the PS2,  and I still have PS1, SNES, gameboy, gameboy colour, gb advance and DS, there may also be a master system somewhere. Think that's all  No, wiskey has rightly pointed out I have a wii too 

Unless you want me to count the old handhelds??


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 24, 2009)

uh, the most modern thing i own is an x-box.  i also own a megadrive, snes, original gameboy, playstation, and i have a master system and atari 2600 but those may not work.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a Wii and a DS but oopss....only voted the Wii 


Addy you techno whore


----------



## revol68 (Mar 24, 2009)

what about the mutha fuckin dreamcast, that was a console!


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I've got a Wii and a DS but oopss....only voted the Wii
> 
> 
> Addy you techno whore


 
More of a techno _geek_ whore !
I like tinkering with things and making them do stuff they shouldn't do.
As for all the pc's and consoles... I have 3 kids


----------



## wiskey (Mar 24, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> I hate you
> 
> Boy has Xbox 360 and DS. We share the PS2,  and I still have PS1, SNES, gameboy, gameboy colour, gb advance and DS, there may also be a master system somewhere. Think that's all
> 
> Unless you want me to count the old handhelds??



I thought you had a wii?


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> None





kittyP said:


> PS2 and a Game Cube





I owned a PS2 for a while until I got bored of it. Can you take them outside?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2009)

Addy said:


> 1 x Playstation 1 (just for Kula World)



Heh I'm still looking for a copy of Kula World to do just that. Loved that game back in the day...


----------



## Silva (Mar 25, 2009)

None of those. I do own a Sega Mega Drive and a Sega Saturn,  plus a couple of PlayStations (a large one modded and an unmodified PSOne). 

Well, I have a loaned PSP, but that's it as far as modern console gaming goes for me.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 25, 2009)

wii and 360.  Never bother with the 360, though.  Only keep it because the lady has all the music games (guitar hero1, 2, 3 and world tour, Lips, some weird dance game).  Wii is just ace!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2009)

Xbox 360.

Did have a PS2


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> None


You sure? 



kittyP said:


> PS2 and a Game Cube



None here, unless a Nintendo Game & Watch counts? It doesn't does it?


----------



## mattie (Mar 25, 2009)

For some reason I had 3 PS1s but only 1 mains lead.  Gave them away in the end.

Now have a PS3 and an old XBox I got second-hand with a dodgy CD tray.  Has a nasty habit of not wanting to give discs back.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 25, 2009)

cor I would've thought the PS2 would win that, everyone I know has one of them - even my mum.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2009)

Haven't turned the Wii on in _ages_
Haven't bought any new 360 games in ages too. Rock Band and Halo3 for some time-filling shooting are the only regulars.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got an original xbox and a dreamcast.

Did I mention I've got a dreamcast?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I've got an original xbox and a dreamcast.
> 
> Did I mention I've got a dreamcast?



I've got a Dreamcast too. I used to work for Sega when the Dreamcast was current.. happy days!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 25, 2009)

ps2, wii and snes - none of them get played.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 25, 2009)

Got an Xbox 360 and PS2 set up in the living room. Currently playing Peggle and Street Fighter IV on the 360, and the excellent Resident Evil IV on the PS2. I sold my Wii.

Boxed away in the cupboard I have my beloved trinity of failed consoles....Sega Saturn, Sega Dreamcast, Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I've got a Dreamcast too. I used to work for Sega when the Dreamcast was current.. happy days!



*bows out of respect*


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 25, 2009)

Xbox 360, Wii, and 3 x DS

There's a gamecube and a PS1 in a cupboard somewhere too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 25, 2009)

ok in the flat we have the following systems:

Sony
PS1 x 1
PS2 x 4
PS3 x 2
PSP x 1

Nintendo
N64 x 1
Cube x 1
Wii x 1
DS x 1

M$
Xbox 360 x 1

PC's 
Laptops x 4
PC's x 8
Servers x 3
Mac's x 2



There's also an asortment of trashed ps 1's artari's dreamcasts a PC grave yard and other assorted bits.


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2009)

Used to have a dreamcast, but that was the last games console I bought. If I remember rightly, I gave it away to someone on here.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2009)

4 PS2's garf? Are you sure you don't need more?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> 4 PS2's garf? Are you sure you don't need more?


nope quite sure...

don't forget thos this is a flat of 3 peoples...

we are trying to get hold of some bbc b's and also an archamedes want a working atari one day i'll have a house with a technology history museum in the garage all usable and maintained  

(like you wouldn't if you could )


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2009)

3 people
4 PS2s
surely they'd need 2 each, I mean come on


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 25, 2009)

I own a wii and ds and an n64 and a bbc micro (grannies garden FTW). He owns a ps3 and a psp. We both own a ps2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 25, 2009)

360, original xbox, psp, ds.

360 and the PSP are my favourites.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> 3 people
> 4 PS2s
> surely they'd need 2 each, I mean come on


3 old sstyles which play a variety of differnt games (the older the ps2 and the more backwards compatibilty).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

ps3 and psp here. gave my boy my ps1 and ps2 along with a massive bundle of games, the lucky fucker.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2009)

I currently have and xbox360

i had a mega drive and mega cd which i sold and upgraded to dreamcast, then i did the same to xbox, now the same for xbox 360


----------



## Structaural (Mar 26, 2009)

PS3 out and PS2 in the cupboard. I don't keep old shit, house too small, though I once had a Atari, Megadrive, PS1 and a SNES with (450 pirate games  - 60% of which were Japanese platformers  )


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2009)

PS3.

Might be joined by a 360 for Left4Dead purposes...


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 26, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I thought you had a wii?



I do  Too many consoles, I can't keep up with them.


----------



## g force (Mar 26, 2009)

PS2 (soon to go)
PS3
PSP
DS Lite x 2 (one for me one for the other half)
NeoGeo
SuperFamicom


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

Man we should hire somewhere with a ton of tvs and have a gaming weekend!


----------

